# Shrimp



## fishenrg (Jan 9, 2008)

Anybody ever use bits of shrimp as bait? Seems like it could do double duty as bait and sustenance.


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

Steelhead love shrimp... I'm sure it would work through the ice. Cut into small pieces?


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

Works well, good for chum also.


----------



## fishenrg (Jan 9, 2008)

Cutting it up was what I was thinking. I was reading today about perch liking bits of crayfish tails and figured it was similar.

I've read about steelies enjoying shrimp as well...which was another source for the idea. Not sure where I would start looking for chrome through the ice...I think I'll just drive around a bit and try to match up the hills from your (JB's) thread! :lol:


----------



## Clinch (Nov 30, 2008)

Using shrimp for bait is illegal for some reason. Unless they changed the law recently.


----------



## hammerfish (Dec 9, 2008)

thats funny, i pissed the wife off this week ens cuz we were shopping and i went for the frozen food in hopes of finding some uncooked shrimp, but all i could find was cooked salad size, it works well, but not as well as raw.... it does work really well, there's alot of guides that use it in lk erie and lk mich. i'm not sure if any use it in da bay for sure but i'm sure there is... i read something about this a few years back and tryed it because it made sense with the crawfish and all, i was using full peices on an inland lk and getting the bigger perch, it seemed to make them more aggressive for some reason..... but the smaller salad sizes frozen shrimp work great, cooked or not. they stay on the hook pretty good as well so you can catch a few before you have to rehook


----------



## BleedingMinnow (Jan 7, 2009)

I used shrimp once during the winter and I got a 5lb catfish couldnt believe it i thought i had a nice walleye on or perch.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Clinch said:


> Using shrimp for bait is illegal for some reason. Unless they changed the law recently.


I cannot think of anything that makes the use of shrimp illegal as a fishing bait. Is there some specific rule or regulation that you are thinking of?


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Clinch said:


> Using shrimp for bait is illegal for some reason. Unless they changed the law recently.


I would have to read that in the book before I believed it.


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

If your looking for a cheap uncooked replacement, try going to a pet store that specializes in fish. They will have frozen krill. It's been awhile since I've had fish, but there use to be a store in downtown New Baltimore that carries it just off of 26mi and M-29.


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

I did a search for the word shrimp in the PDF version of the fishing guide, no hits...I highly doubt it's illegal.




fishenrg said:


> Anybody ever use bits of shrimp as bait? Seems like it could do double duty as bait *and sustenance*.


the sustenance part is probably why I'm not too keen on using shrimp as bait -- I love shrimp too much and I'd probably run out of bait before the first strike :lol:


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah using shrimp is legal, no worries to anybody who likes using it, I've done well with trout while using shrimp and in rivers even had a few big kings hit shrimp(none landed of course) So I say give it a try


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

fishenrg said:


> Not sure where I would start looking for chrome through the ice...I think I'll just drive around a bit and try to match up the hills from your (JB's) thread! :lol:


Hahaha! That was a completely accidental catch. With that being said I will be going back for them on purpose next time! :lol:

I'll give you a hint, it's on the west side


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

At tough finicky times those fishing open water Lake Michigan perch find crayfish to be a preferred bait as alternate to other baits. The crayfish meat is tied up in very tight small bags just like for steelhead but half size. Then when the right size crayfish become scarce go to small tight shrimp bags. Place in jars covered with crayfish scent juice. The same works for ice fishing, but is a lot of extra trouble to go through.


----------



## Rootdoc (Dec 29, 2008)

we use cooked shrimp off Navy Pier in the winter to catch perch. Just buy a bag of those tiny shrimp at an asian grocery store or even in the can. works great here!


----------



## Sandwich (Nov 25, 2008)

I use them in the summer for Blue and Channel cats and kick the snot out of them...Plus the firmness lets them stay on while casting and setting the hook.....


----------



## Dking(MI) (Feb 21, 2007)

Ya, my uncle and I have tried it at Lake Simcoe. We called it BUBBA GUMP shrimp. Really did not see to matter, the perch liked the shrimp just the same as minnows. The perch in Lake Simcoe feed on fresh water shrimp in the lake, so we thought it would be the ticket.


----------



## Scott K (Aug 26, 2008)

You can barbecue it, boil it, broil it, bake it, saute it. There, uh, shrimp kabobs, shrimp creole... shrimp gumbo, panfried, deep fried, stir fried. There's pineapple shrimp, lemon shrimp, coconut shrimp, pepper shrimp... shrimp soup, shrimp stew, shrimp salad, shrimp and potatoes, shrimp burger, shrimp sandwich...


----------



## gunfun13 (Jun 13, 2003)

MOOD TV ran a segment a while back on perch fishing and they were using shrimp as bait. I got curious and tried it once and confimed it worked. Canned shrimp doesn't work because it won't stay on the hook. Cooked shrimp stays on the hook well and can usually catch several fish on one chuck. My problem was I couldn't help but eat all the bait.


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

Tried a can of tuna for chum last year with some success. I'll give a shrimp chum bag a shot this week. I'm sure I'll hear very quickly if this is illegal


----------

